# Twins born early this morning!!



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Tern had twins early this morning. (or late last night for me) I knew when I fed in the evening that kids were coming soon. I went home to eat and came back around 7:00. After many games of cribbage on my ipod, and 5 hours later she had her twins. I helped pull the buckling and the doeling quickly followed on her own. 

We are so excited to have a black buck :kidblue: and a traditional black headed doeling :kidred:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

They're beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. They look good and healthy. :clap: 

I just LOVE the black, black/white Boers. :leap:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW that buckling looks huge poor Tern. Congrats on those kids I wouldn't mind it if that doeling found her way down here LOL.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're beautiful!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww PRECIOUS!!!! So when do I get to bring them home????


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww! SO CUTE!  Congrats! :leap:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute kids :greengrin: Grats


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations... what a nice couple of kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...they are beautiful... congrats..  :thumb:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey!! My favorite colors both together! LOL!!!

The buckling is gorgeous! Does he have white on his tummy? If so Mojo has the white "slash" like pattern on his tummy-but he has a white leg. 

Your doeling is just beautiful! I absoultely LOVE the black traditionals!

congratulations

:stars:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

So cute! They both look huge! Do you know how much they weigh?


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable! I love the black boers!!


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. We really couldn't be happier with what she gave us. I've been wanting a black headed doe for a while. My son gave me a Mother's Day gift last year...a book that he wrote and colored himself. I've attached a picture of a page of the book he made...

I don't know their weight. My husband picked up a scale tonight, so we will weigh them in the morning. I'm guessing about 9lbs on the buck and 7lbs on the doeling. We'll see how close I am.

Yes the buck has a patch of white on his tummy that you can only see from one side. The doeling has a couple black spots on her tummy and 4 black "feet"


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL kids!! :thumb: Congrats! :clap:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

gorgeous kids! and I love the book 
M.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

See he didn't need the money after all....I really want an all black doe so that is my next goat goal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everyone


 Your welcome...love the book....... :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are so cute! I loved my black buckling that I had, congrats!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

DulmesFamilyBoers said:


> Tern had twins early this morning. (or late last night for me) I knew when I fed in the evening that kids were coming soon. I went home to eat and came back around 7:00. After many games of cribbage on my ipod, and 5 hours later she had her twins. I helped pull the buckling and the doeling quickly followed on her own.
> 
> We are so excited to have a black buck :kidblue: and a traditional black headed doeling :kidred:


Omg I love the black and traditional black and white! What color was the buck? Congrats on the knew babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Adorable :hug:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

We weighed the kids this afternoon, and you are right he IS a big boy 11.5 lbs and the girl is 9 lbs. I'm not sure how much they could have gained in a day and a half...still bigger than any other twins we've had! Looking forward to seeing how they grow!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautuful babies!


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

> Omg I love the black and traditional black and white! What color was the buck? Congrats on the knew babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Adorable


The buck was a solid black. He belongs to a friend of mine. At first glance, it didn't look like his pedigree was that great, but after doing a little research, it looks like he comes from some more well known black boers...LLBG League's Blackum and others from Leagues Ranch. My doe Tern has a solid red dam, so we weren't sure what we would get!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really like him!!! The colored boers are either really nice or just your average Joe. I am hoping to breed good colored boers and I am a little afraid my dappled buck will make me go backwards so I think I am only going to breed him to a few does this fall and then hope for some dapples does and breed them back for thickness. He is really pretty but doesn't have the depth, or thickness and he has a steep rump but he does have decent length of body. I think you will get some really nice kids out of him and if you were closer I would be interested in a buckling from you if you had any for sale.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

> I think you will get some really nice kids out of him and if you were closer I would be interested in a buckling from you if you had any for sale.


Thanks Roger for the compliment. I'm not a very good judge of bucks. We'll just have to see what we get this year. Maybe we'll get something you just can't resist. We plan to visit some friends in Michigan this summer, and will be coming through Indiana...maybe we can bring one to you! :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh you are so tempting. I didn't think of the fact you would have to come into Indiana to get to michigan. I forget about that darn lake in the way LOL.


----------

